# potencia en circuito con scr



## luisvargas (Ago 3, 2007)

hace ya un mes un compañero me dio este circuito para trabajar en un proyecto de sensores, mi pregunta es simple ¿de que potencia deben ser los componentes para este circuito?, es decir las resistencias de 470k,100k,10k y los potenciometros....
de antemano dandoles las gracias


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
recuerdo haber armado una de esas,los componentes,osea resistencias que nombras eran de 1w,no disipan practicamente nada.
aqui les llamamos fotocelulas que son usadas para encender una lamparita de noche.
saludos


----------



## luisvargas (Ago 3, 2007)

gracias en estos dias pruebo


----------



## El nombre (Ago 4, 2007)

Jona (tironcito de orejas te estoy dando) 

Si os fijais hay un potenciómetro en serie. La intensidad que tiene que soportar es... Se quemará al ajustar un valor bajo.

Con 1/4 de vatio va que se mata ( a ojo sin calculos)

Saludos

PD No te enfades Jona. en el apartado de "preguntas general" me han puesto negro.


----------



## jona (Ago 4, 2007)

hola El nombre,gracias por el dato compañero, de 1/4 de watt es probable que se queme pero por eso le dije que le coloque de 1w,o como a veces me pasa si larga humito dale una potencia mas grande a la R(jaja).

PD:no me enfado,todos cometemos errores,y es bueno admitirlos y agradecer a quien nos lo hace saber.
saludos algun dia deberiamos de comer un asadito aqui en argentina vos y yo,hablar de futbol,mujeres,comida etc.
salute!


----------



## luisvargas (Ago 8, 2007)

he estado probando con el tic 106 y no ha funcionado no estoy seguro si es la configuracion del potenciometro o si es que necesito un triac


----------



## El nombre (Ago 9, 2007)

Lógicamente para hacer funcionar a la máxima potencia tienes que hacer pasar los dos sentidos de la onda. Con el SCR te pasa una (!/2 de potencia).  

Hay un montón de circuitillos por internet con triac.

Saludos


----------

